# SMALL UNSTOCKED TRIBUTARY



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

Got out for about an hour today, Caught and released a nice female steel out of a small unstocked creek by our house, about 6 inches visibility with great flow. Had 2 good jumps, caught it on my centerpin floating blobs of untied eggs


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

got 4 today although I think I landed the same fish 3x


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Lucky311 (Dec 28, 2016)

Sniper, question for you. I typically fish the main rivers grand and Chagrin. in the tribs you fish are you close to the main rivers? Not looking for exact spots i respect everyone's honey holes just trying to learn. i have never really fished the tributaries but have a few new my house. Thanks for the info


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I fish where the conditions are optimal. I preferably fish the main rivers when they are fishable, and when time permits. This particular tributary is just a small Unstocked creek that connects to the lake, our pond feeds into it way upstream but this is about 7 minutes from my house.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860 (Nov 6, 2013)

I typically don’t fish The feeder creeks for bigger rivers until the springtime when the main rivers are too high to fish. When fishing a feeder creek I usually start close to where they connect to the main river and work my way upstream.


----------

